
More Tickets for Boston-Bound TechCrunch MeetUp 11 - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/31/more-tickets-for-boston-bound-techcrunch-meetup-11/
======
brk
Got mine.

Anyone else going?

------
nifkinka
I wish I could go

